# Report: Saab talking to BMW about using Mini platform for new 9-2



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

Makes sense; it's a great platform!

Read on:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/11/report-saab-talking-to-bmw-about-using-mini-platform-for-new-9/


----------

